# rupes mkii lhr15 vs flex 3401



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

any threads I look up on here or online are quite old and refer more to the mki rupes which has less power and less changes etc

If you had to pick one machine to keep and use as your go to polisher for machine polishing which of the above would it be and why?

Also have a smaller da with small pads for spot work, 

would be using 5.5" pads and a range of polishes, 

money isnt to be factored into the decision as they would both be roughly the same when you'd buy a flex along with smaller backing plate


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have the mark 11 15mm and its a great polisher it does what I need it to do, ie, full corrections, but was going to buy the Flex last night and use that with the L/C backing plate system to use that for more of the cutting part of the corrections as it is geared forced roatation meaning it will not bog, stall at all if you apply to much pressure and cuts guickly but safely, also you can use 100mm spot pads as well which is good, but you can still finish with it as well, but the daughters birthday sat so just have to wait. It all depends how you are going to use them, but two of the best tools out there.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> I have the mark 11 15mm and its a great polisher it does what I need it to do, ie, full corrections, but was going to buy the Flex last night and use that with the L/C backing plate system to use that for more of the cutting part of the corrections as it is geared forced roatation meaning it will not bog, stall at all if you apply to much pressure and cuts guickly but safely, also you can use 100mm spot pads as well which is good, but you can still finish with it as well, but the daughters birthday sat so just have to wait. It all depends how you are going to use them, but two of the best tools out there.


I'm currently using a das6 pro plus and find the bogging down on it is really rubbish:wall: but then Ive read the vibrations from the flex are very offputting,

Im selling my das6 pro plus and just want the best all rounder I can get


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

euge07 said:


> I'm currently using a das6 pro plus and find the bogging down on it is really rubbish:wall: but then Ive read the vibrations from the flex are very offputting,
> 
> Im selling my das6 pro plus and just want the best all rounder I can get


You get used to/ better at controlling the flex as you go... it was a strange thing for me first coming from rotorary but I love it now

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

wish there was a clear cut answer to which one was the better one to have


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

I've not used the rupes, but have been using the flex 3401 for over a year on a fair few corrections. The flex is very powerful, being forced rotation and will allow you to correct almost anything, including very hard BMW/VAG paint. It's built like a tank and will last forever, that's why I bought it. It's performed faultlessly and with the lake country backing plate system gives you more flexibility on pad size. I especially like the LK hybrid pads that are 5in with a Bevelled edge and mount perfectly on the 4in LK backing plate. Other than that I mostly use the LK hydro tech pads, which also work really well. 

EVO6RSS.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well am sold on that above comment.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks guys

the older threads I had read through were more so the older rupes and they found the older rupes to "bog down"

wonder has the new one improved upon this, whereas the flex doesnt atal


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I have had the Flex for years and I bought a Rupes 15 Mk2 just to try. I still pick up the Flex first every time.
The Rupes is good, excellent even, easy to use and the polishes and compounds work very well but I still find it takes longer overall to acheive a similar result.
It does take a while to get the measure and best out of the Flex but that is generally true to get the best out of anything. You have to learn to work with the forced rotation but it never stalls.
The only time I "feel" the Flex is if I am pressing too hard and over compressing the pad.
It is not a problem with the machine more one of technique.
The Flex is so quick and good at correction it is tempting to use too soft a pad and excessive downward force to muscle your way through.
It is not necessary.
I found if I went a pad or two harder and applied less pressure and let the pad and machine do the work, instead of me forcing it, then it is a pleasure to work with and no vibration.
I am very happy with it but hate having to keep changing pads during a job. I have now bought more 3401s so I don't have to.
I use separate smaller machines for detailed work as I find 4" pads are really neither one thing or the other.
I find it rare to use 4" pads at all and find pads around 2" much more use.
I have a couple of Lake Country kits but they get little use so I cannot really comment on reliability but I have had no problems.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

went for the rupes bigfoot guys, in another thread britemax have it on special this weekend using a 15% discount code, got it for £285 delivered


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Have you got any feedback on the machine since your purchase?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

used it a few times since and it is a nice machine, 
powerful, not too noisy and feels of good quality, didnt get to use a 3401 so cant compare! 
I'm very interested in the new vertool polisher which is being released soon for £190


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Have you got anymore info on that? Is it a copy of the das6 pro + or more towards the vrg?


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

I faced this dilema as well but in the end i choose the rupes lhr 15 mk1 simply because i got a good offer on a immaculate 2nd hand one. Havent recieved it yet but when i do i will post my findings


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> Have you got anymore info on that? Is it a copy of the das6 pro + or more towards the vrg?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385544

there you go bud, looks like it will be a big hit, first review on facebook seems positive so far!

I will treat myself to one when they are released, It's one of these things I find with detailing, Do i really need it? No, Do I want it? Yes :lol::lol:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

euge07 said:


> used it a few times since and it is a nice machine,
> powerful, not too noisy and feels of good quality, didnt get to use a 3401 so cant compare!
> I'm very interested in the new vertool polisher which is being released soon for £190


CYC purchase price is up to $ 30, it is on alibaba for that price. the machine should cost £ 119- £ 129, and then it would be unbeatable!


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Where is the facebook review?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> Where is the facebook review?


Seen it on the detailing addicts group, but I am sure CYC will have a review up soon too!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Deje said:


> CYC purchase price is up to $ 30, it is on alibaba for that price. the machine should cost £ 119- £ 129, and then it would be unbeatable!


not 100% grasping what you are saying here, could you please elaborate?


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

euge07 said:


> not 100% grasping what you are saying here, could you please elaborate?


I think the price is too high, £ 190 to £ 280 for the 3401 Flex, then I would buy the original!


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

Found a review Guys on the New Vertool Force drive machine thats out today 
get it @ cleanyoucar dw05 code for 5% off 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...r/vertool-force-drive-polisher/prod_1723.html
or 
DW Code for 7.5% with free delivery on £50 spend @ shopnshine https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/vertool-force-drive-polisher

By Marc Leddy
2 November at 21:24

VERTOOL Direct Drive machine review:

Last week I posted about Clean Your Car bringing a new machine into stock. For those who are familiar with dual action machines, namely the Flex 3401 VRG, you will be aware that this is different to most offerings. For those who don't know what forced rotation is: most dual action machines are free spinning, their backing plates will slow when pressure is applied (some more than others). This machine, like the 3401 vrg, is forced rotation, the pad doesn't slow with pressure, it continuously spins. The backing plate itself has cogs on the back meaning the plates can't be changed with different dual action machines.

So why introduce a machine that's already available? Well the simple answer is price. Shopping around you can pick up the Flex VRG for £280, this is due to be released shortly with a price tag of £189.99. To add to the already lower price the vertool comes with a heavy duty machine bag, a black finishing pad and an additional backing plate. The Flex generally comes with the 5.5 inch backing plate which put many off as most like to use 5.5 inch pads but also to have a bit of a gap to avoid the plate ever touching the painted surface ie 5 inch plate to using 5.5 inch pads. To run smaller pads the flex needs a new backing plate system, the lake country option is around £40 from memory.

So when this machine first arrived with me I shared my initial thoughts "If I can sum up in one sentence it would be "where is the £100 of a difference". The immediate difference bar the colour is the lead. Those who have the flex will know the red lead can sometimes have a mind of its own, the vertool seems thicker giving a more heavy duty feel. Eagle eyed readers will notice there's also a power difference, 900w on the flex, 1200w for the vertool."

Having had a couple of training days over the weekend, it certainly got its use. A few who attended had their own flex 3401's so they were able to provide a comparison and we also had my flex there and got both working at the same time.

Below are the specs of both machines. The Noise levels are recorded with a phone app so I wouldn't class them as accurate but I wanted to show there was a slight difference between both machines. Weights are taken with backing plate attached and leads wrapped around the machine.

Flex 3401 VRG

Weight 3.0kg Power: 900w
Throw: 8mm
Speed: 6
Length of lead: 4m Noise at lowest: 70.9db
Speed feed: Side Price: £280

Vertool Direct drive DA:

Weight: 3.11kg Power: 1200w
Throw 8mm Speeds: 6
Length of lead: 16ft Noise at lowest: 76.4db
Speed feed: Side Price: £189.99

Below I have provided a short video of both machines running through their speeds with a cup of water positioned on the panel to give a visual of vibrations. Its important to note that this is a scrap bonnet on a bonnet stand so it is vibrating slightly more than an attached bonnet would be. The water is merely there to provide a visual on their differences.

Vertool: 




Flex: 




So after a long weekend using what are my thoughts, well initially I could see little to no difference, ergonomically they are identical and I think I prefer the lead on the Vertool. But in terms of use? Well there are slight differences. The Flex is certainly smoother on speed one, the Vertool has a more mechanical note to it. It feels good and torque is the same, the slightest of changes in tone can be noticed. From speed 3 to 5 both machines are pretty similar and then 6 seems to suddenly jump on the Flex - this may be down to it being an older machine as I've never noted it before until using along side the Vertool. CYC have yet to confirm what type of warranty will come with these but I think it's worth noting that the Flex is known for its reliability and comes with (correct me if I'm wrong) 2 year return to base warranty. If the Vertool lasts 2/3 of the time the Flex does then it will offer value for money.

So in summary, would I buy one. Yes. With the only differences being the feel on speed one and a slightly more mechanical noise I think it offers buyers a great alternative to the VRG. I do think it is important to note that forced driven da's are a bit of a marmite product, if you pick one of these up with little to no experience then you may fall in love with it, if you are coming from a rupes machine you may find these type of machines to be a bit of a beast as they have huge amounts of torque. Very few people love both but with more use of both you can adapt your workings accordingly.

Again a huge thanks to CYC, the participants of our training days loved being able to try something that was new to the market and it was great to be able to get experienced and amateur views. I don't think anyone really disliked it or detailed a huge difference between both red and black machines.

Thanks for taking the time to read such a wordy post as i know that can sometime be difficult on social media.

I have included a few pictures below:

Kind regards

Marc

Polished and Waxed


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)




----------

